# 10 ή 50 πράγματα που "σκότωσε" το Ίντερνετ



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Για 10 πράγματα που «σκότωσε» το Ίντερνετ γράφει σήμερα ο Μιχαηλίδης. Και αξίζει να διαβαστούν και τα δέκα.

Η ΙΔΕΑ, εξαιρετική και ενδιαφέρουσα, ανήκει στην αγγλική εφημερίδα Ντέιλι Τέλεγκραφ.

Δεν υποτιμά (κάθε άλλο μάλιστα) τα «άπειρα θετικά» που μας έχει προσφέρει το Διαδίκτυο, ιδίως τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια που η χρήση του έχει απλωθεί σχεδόν παντού στον κόσμο. Όμως (και εδώ αρχίζουν, και μάλλον δεν τελειώνουν, τα «πλην»), το Ίντερνετ:

1. Κατήργησε την τέχνη της ευγενικής διαφωνίας. Μπείτε σε οποιοδήποτε μπλογκ ή πόρταλ και διαβάστε απόψεις αναγνωστών-επισκεπτών. Η επιθετικότης και η αγένεια περισσεύουν.

2. «Έσβησε» τον σεβασμό για τον θάνατο κάθε διασήμου προσώπου. Η περίπτωση του Μάικλ Τζάκσον είναι χαρακτηριστική. Στο Twitter κυκλοφορούν μερικά από πιο κρύα και αισχρά ανέκδοτα που έχετε «ακούσει» ποτέ.

3. «Σκότωσε» τα ολόκληρα άλμπουμ μουσικής. Κάποτε, ακούγαμε όλον τον δίσκο. Τώρα, θριαμβεύει το «σιγκλάκι». Μπαίνεις σε κάποιο μουσικό site, επιλέγεις μόνο το «χιτ», το αγοράζεις με πολύ λίγα χρήματα, και αυτό ήταν! Νομίζεις πως άκουσες την τελευταία δουλειά της Εϊμι Ουάινχαους, ας πούμε...

4. Έδιωξε την «ωραία αγωνία» που είχε ένας έφηβος, καθώς έστεκε δίπλα σε ένα περίπτερο ή μπροστά στα ράφια με τα «πονηρά περιοδικά» ενός βιβλιοπωλείου, με τη φύση του σε έναν ασυγκράτητο πανηγυρισμό, να αγοράσει ένα στα μουλωχτά και σαν τον κλέφτη, τοίχο τοίχο, να απομακρυνθεί για να βρεθεί όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσε στην... ευλογημένη του μοναξιά. Τώρα, με ένα κλικ τα έχεις όλα μπροστά σου, εύκολα. Χάθηκε το σασπένς.

5. Εξαφάνισε τη διά χειρός αλληλογραφία. Τη σκότωσε το e-mail. Μαγικό και γρήγορο, το δίχως άλλο. Όμως, δύσκολο να πιστέψεις πως θα 'ρθει η μέρα που θα δημοσιευτούν κάποτε τα e-mails του «χι» σπουδαίου λογοτέχνη προς έναν εξίσου σπουδαίο συνάδελφό του, ερωμένη ή γυναίκα του, κ.λπ. Τα «γράμματα στον τάδε...» δεν θα υπάρξουν ποτέ ξανά. Δεν ταιριάζει το άπλωμα των συναισθημάτων σε ένα μέιλ.

6. Χάθηκε η μνήμη. Καλό, από τη μία, γιατί πού να θυμάσαι «όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες». Κακό, από την άλλη, γιατί με τα Wikipedia, τα Google και τα συναφή δεν χρειάζεται πια να θυμάσαι τίποτα.

7. Έκλεψε τον ελεύθερο, δημιουργικό χρόνο. Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που γέμισες κάποιες άδειες ώρες σου διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο, κάνοντας κάποιο μερεμέτι, φτιάχνοντας τις γλάστρες στη βεράντα, ζωγραφίζοντας ένα τοπίο με τις ακουαρέλες σου; Οι ώρες που «σκοτώνουμε» πια στο Ιντερνετ, με χρήσιμο ή και άχρηστο σερφάρισμα, μας άφησαν υπόλοιπο «μηδέν».

8. Πάνε και τα φωτογραφικά μας άλμπουμ. Τώρα όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι φορτωμένες στο PC, στο laptop και, αν είσαι προνοητικός, σε CD-Rom ή και σε σκληρό δίσκο. Πόσοι φίλοι να μαζευτούν γύρω από μια μικρή οθόνη για να δουν τις φωτογραφίες «από το νησί το καλοκαίρι» ή «από την εκδρομή μας στην Ντίσνεϊλαντ»; Στιγμές, που κάποτε τις μοιραζόμασταν...

9. Πρόσβαση σε αξιόπιστες πηγές αναφοράς. Προσφέρει πολλές πληροφορίες το Ίντερνετ. Οι αξιόπιστες θέλουν ψάξιμο, γνώσεις και λογική. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές κοστίζουν, μάλιστα. Σου ζητάνε συνδρομή για να έχεις πρόσβαση. Λίγοι είναι πρόθυμοι να πληρώσουν. Θέλουν τσάμπα πληροφορίες. Που δεν είναι πάντα σωστές...

10. Σεβασμός στον προσωπικό μας χώρο. Όλα είναι προσβάσιμα. Όπου και να είσαι, μπορούν να σε βρουν. Ακόμη κι όταν κοιμάσαι, δεν είσαι μόνος. Κάποιος σου στέλνει μέιλ. Κάποιος διαβάζει το βιογραφικό σου. Κάποιος βλέπει στη φωτογραφία σου πόσο πάχυνες. Κάποιος, στα σάιτς με τις fake (δηλαδή τις μονταρισμένες) φωτογραφίες, σε έχει κάνει σέξι, αποκρουστικό, μίστερ Κόσμο και ανάσκελα σε φέρετρο. ​
Στην Telegraph τα σκοτωμένα είναι τουλάχιστον 50. Ακολουθούν και σχόλια. Και, επειδή μόλις έφαγα καθισμένος μπροστά στον υπολογιστή, να το πεντηκοστό θύμα του Ίντερνετ:

Your lunchbreak
Did you leave your desk today? Or snaffle a sandwich while sending a few personal emails and checking the price of a week in Istanbul?


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

2. Ανέκαθεν κυκλοφορούσαν ανέκδοτα που "αποκαθήλωναν" ή και ξεφτίλιζαν οτιδήποτε, όσο "ιερό" και να ήταν. Η ταχύτητα διάδοσης άλλαξε, όχι το γεγονός καθαυτό.

3. Ποτέ δεν άκουγαν όλοι όλο τον δίσκο. Είχα LP στα οποία έπαιζε ένα, άντε δύο, τραγούδια. Και οι δίσκοι με τις συλλογές επιτυχιών και οι (παράνομες) κασέτες το ίδιο ακριβώς σκεπτικό ικανοποιούσαν. Η δυνατότητα αγοράς μεμονωμένων τραγουδιών κάλυψε μια ισχυρή ανάγκη και απαίτηση του κόσμου, δεν ήταν αυτή που άλλαξε τις συνήθειές μας.

4. Τα πονηρά περιοδικά είχαν ήδη κλονιστεί σοβαρά με την έλευση του βίντεο αρχικά, και κατόπιν και των δορυφορικών καναλιών. Το ίντερνετ αρχικά πρόσφερε πολύ περισσότερο σασπένς από αυτά, διότι έπρεπε κάποιος να περιμένει για ώρες με τις μη ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις τής εποχής.

5. Γιατί το άπλωμα των συναισθημάτων δεν ταιριάζει στο μέιλ; Είναι σαν να κατηγορούμε την μπετονιέρα που το κτήριο χτίστηκε άσχημο. Και γιατί να μην δημοσιευτούν ηλεμηνύματα ενός λογοτέχνη, αν αξίζουν; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

7. Κι απ' την άλλη μπορούμε να μάθουμε ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε για κάποιο χόμπι μας, στο λεπτό. Το αν θα κατασκευάσουμε χρόνο για τον εαυτό μας, τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάμε και τους φίλους μας, είναι δικό μας θέμα. Εξίσου εύκολα μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε την απομάκρυνσή μας από συγγενείς και φίλους, στις απάνθρωπες πόλεις, στα τρελά ωράρια, στην κίνηση των δρόμων κ.ο.κ.

9. Και πότε ήταν τζάμπα οι αξιόπιστες πηγές αναφοράς προ ίντερνετ; Τότε μπορεί και να πέρναγες όλη σου τη ζωή αγνοώντας καν ότι υπάρχουν — ενώ τώρα ξέρεις και ποιες είναι (όλες τους), και πόσο κοστίζουν (αν κοστίζουν), και πού και πώς να τις πάρεις στην κατοχή σου (εύκολα και γρήγορα).

Για το δε φαγητό: Ε, όχι, δεν το κάνουμε όλοι έτσι. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Απαντώ προσωπικά, σαν εθισμένος που έμαθε πια να διαχειρίζεται την εξάρτησή του:

1. Μπείτε στη Λεξιλογία, όμως! :) Η αγένεια και η επιθετικότητα περίσσευαν πάντα, και από κοντά είχαμε και ωραιότατες εξελίξεις: "Πάμε έξω, ρε μ...!"

2., 3., 4., 5., 7., 9.: Ζαζουλοκαλυφθείς. ;) κι άλλη λεξιπλασία προς τιμή σου σήμερα, και μάλιστα μετοχή...

6. Τη μνήμη τη χάνω λόγω ηλικίας (την πρόσφατη) και λόγω συσσώρευσης πια, και συνήθως γιατί ξεσκαρτάρει μόνη της τα περιττά για να χωρέσει όλα αυτά τα νέα και θαυμαστά που μαθαίνω κάθε μέρα, κάθε ώρα, κάθε στιγμή. Και που χωρίς το ίντερνετ, δεν θα τα μάθαινα ποτέ!

8. Ενώ τώρα δεν μπορείς να στείλεις τις φωτογραφίες που θέλεις, αμέσως μόλις τις βγάλεις, ταυτόχρονα σε όσους θέλεις, όπου κι αν είναι; Ή δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις φωτογραφικά άλμπουμ ευφάνταστα και δημιουργικά, που μπορείς όχι μόνο να τα στείλεις σε άλλους, αλλά και να τα δείξεις στην τηλεόραση ή σε οθόνη 500 ιντσών (σαν της φουκαριάρας της μάνας του Ζαζ, όταν βγει), με ήχο, κίνηση, μουσική κι αφήγηση, και όλα αυτά χωρίς καθυστερήσεις, απλά και ανέξοδα; Πιο πολλοί χωράνε μπροστά στο άλμπουμ;

10. Πολλά πράγματα είναι προσβάσιμα, όχι όμως όλοι μας. Μόνο αν το θέλεις μπορούν να σε βρουν. Πρόσφατα απέδειξα στον εαυτό μου, κυρίως, ότι μπορώ και 3 βδομάδες χωρίς Η/Υ και σύνδεση, χωρίς τα γυαλιά μου δεν μπορώ μόνο. Και αν οι υποχρεώσεις (και ο προϋπολογισμός μου) δεν με ανάγκαζαν να επιστρέψω, θα μπορούσα κι άλλο. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά π.Ι. και μ.Ι.

Όσο για το διάλειμμα για φαγητό, παραπέμπω στην αβατάρα μου, αν και στον υπολογιστή μπροστά έτρωγα μόνο πριν γίνω φριλάντζα, όταν ήμουνα υπάλληλος με το αφεντικό κατσικωμένο στην πλάτη. Τώρα, πάρα πολύ σπάνια. Αλλά πόσους "ασύνδετους" γνωρίζετε που δεν τρώνε, συνήθως, χαζεμένοι μπροστά στην τηλεόραση;

Λόγια πιασάρικα μα άκριτα να γράφουμε, να γεμίζουμε αράδες, να φτιάξουμε τη στήλη, να βγει ο επιούσιος κι αύριο έχει ο θεός... 

Χωρίς να προλάβω να διαβάσω την Telegraph, γιατί μου τρώτε όλο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου, κακούργοι Λεξιλόγοι! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Λεξιλογία διαβάσανε τελευταία; 
2.-5. Με κάλυψε ο Ζαζ
6. Ίσα-ίσα, τώρα χρειάζεται η μνήμη που θα σου ανάψει ένα κόκκινο φωτάκι ότι π.χ., λέμε τώρα, δεν μπορεί το 1765 να ψηφίστηκε Νόμος περί _γραμματοσήμων_ στην Αγγλία, ούτε το 250 π.Χ. να υπάρχουν _Ισπανίδες πριγκίπισσες στην Ιβηρία_. Αν πρέπει να ψάχνεις κάθε τι στο νέτι, σώθηκες...
7. και 9. Με ξανακάλυψε ο Ζαζ
8. Ενώ τώρα μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις φωτογραφίες με ένα στικάκι στην είσοδο USB της τηλεόρασης και να τις απολαύσουμε ψηφιακές σε όλο τους το μεγαλέιο. Μπορούμε να έχουμε προσωποποιημένα τυπωμένα άλμπουμ-βιβλία με τις φωτογραφικές επιλογές μας. Μπορούμε να τις έχουμε μαζί στο κινητό μας. Πραγματικά, μεγάλη οπισθοδρόμηση...
10. Όχι φαγητό στον υπολογιστή. Ψιχουλίζει και βρέχει καφέδες στα πληκτρολόγια! :)

Εμένα, αυτός που έφτιαξε τον κατάλογο μου μοιάζει πραγματικά να πάσχει απλώς από διαδικτυακή ημιμάθεια. Θα υποφέρει πολύ τα επόμενα χρόνια...

*Edit: *Καταγγέλω τον daeman ότι γύρισε φορτσάτος και φορμαρισμένος και μου κλέβει τις μπουκιές από το στόμα. Πάω να χαζέψω διαλόγους υψηλού επιπέδου σε κανα δελτίο της τιβί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Όσον αφορά τον γενικότερο κλαυθμό και οδυρμό περί αποξένωσης κλπ λόγω ίντερνετ, οι τζάμπα βιντεοκλήσεις μέσω ΙΜ εμένα με έχουν σώσει διότι διατηρώ συνεχή (και πολύ πιο ζωντανή, σε σχέση με το τηλέφωνο) επαφή με την οικογένειά μου που βρίσκεται μακριά. Μήπως πρέπει κάποιος να μιλήσει σ' όλους αυτούς για το Rexona;


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Πάμε έξω, ρε, αν σου βαστάει, που θα με πεις εμένα φορτσάτο και φορμαρισμένο. Άντε τώρα μη σε φορμάρω και σένα! ;)

Μου θυμίζει, πάντως, μια εκπομπή της τηλε-όλα-τα-σφάζω-όλα-τα-αναλύω Αννούλας (Μπορώ; ή κάτι τέτοιο), που είχα πετύχει σε ταβέρνα πριν καναδυό χρόνια και κόντεψα να πνιγώ από τα γέλια και την αηδία. Είχε στο τηλέφωνο μια τηλεθεάτρια που ισχυριζόταν, με πόνο ψυχής, ότι το ίντερνετ την έσπρωξε στο αρχαιότερο επάγγελμα. Γιατί; Επειδή είχε φουλάρει πιστωτικές και δάνεια και, μη έχοντας άλλους τρόπους να τα εξοφλήσει, αποφάσισε να κάνει βίζιτες. Και το ίντερνετ πού κολλάει; Μα εκεί δημοσίευε τις αγγελίες άγρας πελατών η κοπέλα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Σχετικό, με τη λεζάντα: I'm waiting for the day when, if you tell someone 'I'm from the *internet*', instead of laughing they just ask 'oh, what part?'





από το http://xkcd.com/256/
Επίσης: http://xkcd.com/77/
http://xkcd.com/202/
http://xkcd.com/438/ (It's easier to be an asshole to words than to people.)
http://xkcd.com/386/ (What do you want me to do? LEAVE? Then they'll keep being wrong!)
και αυτό για τον Ζάζουλα: http://xkcd.com/134/ (It's like they got together and said 'what do we miss most from the *internet* in 1998? that's right, embedded MIDI!')


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL. 

Και για την άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας:
Η έκφραση HC SVNT DRACONES (λατινικά, hic sunt dracones, εδώ υπάρχουν δράκοι) υπάρχει στην υδρόγειο της βιβλιοθήκης Λένοξ και περιγράφει τις ανατολικές ακτές της Ασίας. Η φράση που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι χαρτογράφοι του μεσαίωνα ήταν HIC SVNT LEONES («εδώ υπάρχουν λιοντάρια») για να χαρακτηρίσουν ανεξερεύνητες περιοχές.

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2009)

Ακόμα πιο σχετικό, από τον ίδιο τόπο:


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Το ψάχνουμε παράλληλα, βλέπω: http://xkcd.com/77/ ;), αλλά έχω μια προτίμηση στους χάρτες...
Και το _*terror *incognitus_;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2009)

Τα μιμίδια (memes) πάντως είναι νεολογισμός του Ντόκινς, και όποιος δεν τα ξέρει, επειγόντως για φροντιστήριο στην ελληνική ή αγγλική Wikipedia.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Σάββατο απόγευμα, σκαλίζοντας στο "καταραμένο" ίντερνετ:
Διαβάζοντας για το _terra incognita_, έπεσα πάνω στο terra nullius, το δόγμα του διεθνούς δικαίου στο οποίο βασίστηκε ο αποικισμός της Αυστραλίας από τους Βρετανούς: 
*Terra nullius* (pronounced /ˈtɛrə nʌˈlaɪəs/) is a Latin expression deriving from Roman Law meaning "land belonging to no one", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty. Sovereignty over territory which is _terra nullius_ may be acquired through occupation.
Και την τελική ανατροπή του το 1992 σε μια ιστορική δίκη (Mabo), που οδήγησε στην ανάκτηση εδαφών από τους αρχικούς κατοίκους τους: 
The court's ruling in _Mabo_ has enabled some Aboriginal peoples to reclaim territory appropriated under the doctrine of _terra nullius_. This has proven extremely controversial, as it has led to lawsuits seeking the transfer or restoration of land ownership rights to native groups. An estimated 3,000 further agreements have been reached in which Aboriginal peoples have regained former lands. An example is that of a December 2004 case in which the Noonkanbah people were recognised as the traditional owners of a 1,811 km2 (699 sq mi) plot of land in Western Australia. In the Northern Territory, 40 per cent of the land and most of its coastline is now owned by Aboriginal peoples.
Το παράξενο είναι πως στο λήμμα της Wikipedia δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ο αποικισμός των ΗΠΑ, που βασίστηκε στο ίδιο σκεπτικό. Δεν υπήρχε τότε το δόγμα terra nullius; 
Το εντελώς παράδοξο είναι ότι, εκτός από την Ανταρκτική, υπάρχουν ακόμα στον κόσμο εδάφη που δεν ανήκουν σε κανένα κράτος, όπως το Bir Tawil μεταξύ Αιγύπτου και Σουδάν. Στα αζήτητα· δεν το θέλει κανείς! 

Εκεί θα στήσουμε την επικράτεια της Λεξιλογίας! Αν προτιμάτε τη θάλασσα από την έρημο, υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα του Sealand, του κρατίδιου (μειωτικά ή όχι, διαβάστε το σχετικό λήμμα της Wiki και αποφασίστε) που βρίσκεται έξι μίλια ανοιχτά του Σάφολκ. Μια εξέδρα στη θάλασσα, κατασκευασμένη και ποντισμένη για αμυντικούς σκοπούς κατά τον Β' ΠΠ, που έχει όχι μόνο σύνταγμα, νομοθεσία, σημαία, εθνικό ύμνο, διαβατήρια, νομίσματα και γραμματόσημα αλλά και εξόριστη κυβέρνηση (πότε πρόλαβαν;!!). Για την απαραίτητη υποστήριξη για τη δημιουργία του θαλάσσιου κρατίδιου της Λεξιλογίας υπάρχει και το Seasteading Institute (sea+homestead) που ειδικεύεται σε τέτοιες κατασκευές:





Τέλος, για όσους δεν μπορούν καθηλωμένοι σ' έναν τόπο, υπάρχει και η εναλλακτική του _residensea_ (κι άλλος νεολογισμός), του αέναου ταξιδιού, στα πρότυπα του _The World,_ του κρουαζιερόπλοιου με τους μόνιμους και περιστασιακούς ενοίκους από 40 χώρες, που ταξιδεύει αργά στους πέντε ωκεανούς και τις επτά θάλασσες από το 2002.




Σχόλιο #1: _Προτιμώ το San Seriffe!_
Σχόλιο #2: _Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος, έπλαθε τα κρατίδιά του..._


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Τέλος, για όσους δεν μπορούν καθηλωμένοι σ' έναν τόπο, υπάρχει και η εναλλακτική του _residensea_ (κι άλλος νεολογισμός), του αέναου ταξιδιού, στα πρότυπα του _The World,_ του κρουαζιερόπλοιου με τους μόνιμους και περιστασιακούς ενοίκους από 40 χώρες, που ταξιδεύει αργά στους πέντε ωκεανούς και τις επτά θάλασσες από το 2002.


Πολύ θα μου άρεσε αυτό. Mπορείς να κάνεις μια κανονική κρουαζιέρα με το World, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι μόνιμος ένοικος, και μάλιστα την φτιάχνεις στα μέτρα σου, εσύ αποφασίζεις σε ποιο λιμάνι θα μπεις και σε ποιο θα βγεις, αρκεί να μείνεις τουλάχιστον έξι βράδια μέσα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα μιμίδια (memes) πάντως είναι νεολογισμός του Ντόκινς, και όποιος δεν τα ξέρει, επειγόντως για φροντιστήριο στην ελληνική ή αγγλική Wikipedia.


Ή στη Λεξιλογία: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=281. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο σχετικό, από τον ίδιο τόπο:



_Otherwise Engaged_, written and directed by Alicia MacDonald


----------

